# SMS Android vers Iphone



## louloute06 (6 Juillet 2014)

Coucou !
Après presque 8 mois sur Android je lâche mon HTC pour reprendre mon bon et vieil Iphone. Franchement Android c'est pourris ! lol

Bref, je voudrais pouvoir récupérer mes contacts et sms et journaux d'appels si possible. Les contacts j'ai a peu près réussi en les mettant sur Gmail. Je sais que mobile trans wondershare fait tout ça mais franchement 18 pour s'en servir qu'une fois je trouve ça un peu cher payé....
Mon iphone est jailbreaker.
Si vous avez des solutions ça serait super 

Merci bonne soirée !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2014)

Un conseil 

Sauvegarde avec iCoud 

je crois qu'il y a un moyens de sauvegarder les deux voir sur le net 



n'accepte rien  nous allons t'aider 

Comment sauvegarde tu sur  Android?


----------



## louloute06 (7 Juillet 2014)

Merci de ta réponse ! 
Par contre sauvegarder icould sur mon HTC ? Pas sur que je puisse...
Sur le HTC j'ai sauvegardé avec SMS Backup & Restore.
J'ai déjà épluché tout le web :'(


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2014)

J'ai trouver cela sur la toile

http://www.fr.iphone-to-pc.com/how-to-transfer-android-data-to-iphone.html


----------



## louloute06 (7 Juillet 2014)

merci pour le lien.
justement c'est le logiciel qu'il me faudrait mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut c'est celui qui coute 18... je trouve ca cher payé pour l'utilisé qu'une fois !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2014)

Pourquoi ne pas sauvegarder avec le cloud ? Orange ou autre si tu est autre que Orange


----------



## louloute06 (7 Juillet 2014)

je ne vois pas comment je peux faire ca a partir du HTC en fait...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2014)

C'est quoi comme HTC  ? et donne nous le nom de ton opérateur cela peux aider


----------



## louloute06 (7 Juillet 2014)

c'est le HTC One M7
Par contre pour l'opérateur... j'étais chez SFR et maintenant c'est El Télécom (forfait pas cher via ma banque) 
Donc pas sur que ca aide :/


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2014)

As tu essayer ça?


----------



## louloute06 (7 Juillet 2014)

comme je l'ai dit 2 fois plus haut ce logiciel coute 18...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2014)

Ah je le croyais gratuit sur le dernier site 

As tu essayé de demandé chez Apple directement?


----------



## Gwen (7 Juillet 2014)

louloute06 a dit:


> comme je l'ai dit 2 fois plus haut ce logiciel coute 18...



Mais si tes SMS sont tellement vitaux, pourquoi ne pas payer ces 18 ?

C'est le prix demandé par un développer honnête ne cherchant quà vivre de sa création. 

Si par contre, tes données ne valent rien, alors tu dois pouvoir t'en passer non ?


----------



## adixya (7 Juillet 2014)

Bon, en même temps tu viens de dépenser plus de 500 euros dans un mobile, et tu chipotes pour 18 euros pour un truc qui va grandement te faciliter la vie ? 
C'est vrai qu'on a toujours cette réticence naturelle à payer pour du logiciel, mais bon, l'argent, ça sera aussi à se faciliter la vie. C'est même principalement son usage, d'ailleurs.


----------



## louloute06 (7 Juillet 2014)

jura39200 le lien pour télécharger ne marche même pas en fait...  Et en effet j'ai pas pensé a appeler Apple mais je pense qu'il diront que c'est pas possible.

Et je m'attendais bien à des réponses comme ça... Je demande de l'aide et non un jugement. 
Pour ce qui est du téléphone à 500&#8364; au lieu de raconter n'importe quoi on s'abstient... 
Car le HTC il m'a été offert et mon Iphone est vieux ! Je le reprend car je ne me fais pas au HTC. 
Donc a l'avenir merci de pas faire de réponse comme ça...
Et désolée mais je connais beaucoup de développeur indépendant et 18&#8364; pour un logiciel qui ne sert qu'une fois pour moi c'est très loin d'être un prix convenable.
En plus je veux aussi récupérer les journaux d'appels pour des raisons professionnelles donc pas QUE les sms.

Donc si il n'y a pas de réponse pour m'aider merci de ne pas publier !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2014)

Essaye quand même le coup de fil a Apple 

ça ne coute rien de ce renseigner


----------



## Gwen (8 Juillet 2014)

Essaye Phone View, il y a une version d'évaluation. ça peut peut être être suffisant.


----------



## Cakamnc (22 Mars 2016)

louloute06 a dit:


> Coucou !
> Après presque 8 mois sur Android je lâche mon HTC pour reprendre mon bon et vieil Iphone. Franchement Android c'est pourris ! lol
> 
> Bref, je voudrais pouvoir récupérer mes contacts et sms et journaux d'appels si possible. Les contacts j'ai a peu près réussi en les mettant sur Gmail. Je sais que mobile trans wondershare fait tout ça mais franchement 18 pour s'en servir qu'une fois je trouve ça un peu cher payé....
> ...



Moi, j'ai utilisé également un outil de transfert telephone pour transferer sms android vers iphone comme j'y suis très attaché. En tout cas, il est très pratique pour réaliser le transfert de données entre deux téléphones sous différents système d'exploitation avec l'aide de cet outil.


----------



## touba (22 Mars 2016)

Je viens de passer d'un Galaxy S6 à un iPhone 6

- concernant les contacts, synchronisés avec Gmail, aucun problème j'ai tout récupéré en 2 clics
- je ne garde aucun SMS donc pas de problème à ce niveau la. 
- pour le journal d'appel, important chez moi aussi pour mon boulot, je l'ai reconstitué manuellement... Il y avait une centaine d'entrée ça m'a pris 10 minutes 

C'est pas très "pro" mais efficace...


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Ielvin (4 Avril 2016)

J'arrive peut-être après la bataille mais pour changer souvent de téléphone (iphone, blackberry z10 et android sony z2) et voulant garder à jour mon calendrier, mes contacts et mes photos j'utilise une app dont blackberry fait la promo , il s'agit de device switch. ( ici sur Itunes /android ).

Le transfert dure entre 10 minutes et 7h en fonction de la quantité de photo (et de vidéos), etc ..  que l'on veut transferer. Tout passe par le wifi. L'interface est moche mais le soft fait ce qu'on lui demande.

Et c'est gratuit


----------

